# Galaxy Note 8



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone pre-ordered one? Keep us updated with your thoughts. Even though the USA have there's in hand EE have told me they won't ship early, dam it! 

Please, no comments about exploding phones!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is the one I've been waiting for!. I am going to get one but not straight up I want to wait a few months though, just to keep an eye on reviews that come out, iron out teething issues that may spring up.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

From what I've read, if you absolutely have to have the pen, then it's a good phone albeit very expensive

Otherwise just get the S8+ as the hardware and software builds are basically identical, and save a boatload of cash in the process

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's a good side by side compare.
https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/samsung-galaxy-note-8-vs-galaxy-s8-plus/

The extra 2gb ram and better camera are my reasons for wanting it, I still have and use a galaxy note 3, which i got in Feb 2012. I replaced the battery once about 6 months ago (with a genuine Samsung one) and had to do a complete factory hard reset once to sort out so texting issues but since then it's been fine, but after 5 1/2 years it's looking tired, with chips and cracks on the bezel and a crack across one corner of my screen where it fell out my car door. I think it's time to upgrade.lol


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I am stuck with an old iPhone ever since I had to give the Note 7 back as didn't want anything else! Means I am due an upgrade so not really gonna notice the £900 cost! 

In tests the Note 8 has out performed the s8+ in all aspects of speed and battery usage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have had a play with the Note8 and its OK but it has nothing over my S8+ for me, the size difference is very minuscule , the only way i would have one is if i needed a pen or didn't already have the S8.

I also prefer the look of the S8, the note is a bit boxy and doesn't look as good as the S8 (well no the black one i saw).

Then again I'm a sucker for a new phone LOL


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm getting mine next Friday as my Note 4 got the dreaded android logo reboot nonsense and now its completely dead. 

Got a Spigen clear case yesterday. Quality case. Most of the genuine cases are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah I get mine next Friday too! I have missed the SPen, used to use it all the time. I am one of the few that think the s8 is ugly in comparison to the Note 8, always prefer a squarer look! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have been an iPhone guy for blooming years but I changed to an S8+ this year and best move I made

The Note doesn't appeal to me much a bit on the box side for me 
I do like the pen feature though 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm with you on the comparison to the S8. I bought one for my sister and don't like it at all. Did you know you can get a free Dex with yours too.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah the Dex is something I want, I currently use a surface 3 and my phone but with the dex I am thinking of selling the surface, time will tell! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Like the idea of the Dex desktop connection.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

How you guys getting on with the Note 8? I was really looking forward to the iPhone X but even seeing the new iPhone 8 prices on contract it is ridiculous! So decided Note 8 it is. Went into my vodafone store aswell so got a great deal & 60GB of data with free sky sports for 24months! Winner

(Think my Mac book pro may throw a wobbly).


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Obsession Wax said:


> Yeah I get mine next Friday too! I have missed the SPen, used to use it all the time. I am one of the few that think the s8 is ugly in comparison to the Note 8, always prefer a squarer look!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Jay I prefer the rounder look.


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Really want one but the tariffs are far too excessive. May think about buying one outright and sticking to sim only as i have done for the past few years.
Still using my Note 3 and starting to show signs of slowing down etc so time to upgrade v soon.

I think it would have been nice to have some of the options the US are getting (128Gb card and wireless charger) instead of Dex.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

po-low said:


> Really want one but the tariffs are far too excessive. May think about buying one outright and sticking to sim only as i have done for the past few years.
> Still using my Note 3 and starting to show signs of slowing down etc so time to upgrade v soon.
> 
> I think it would have been nice to have some of the options the US are getting (128Gb card and wireless charger) instead of Dex.


See I've gone for the 60GB data, unlimited minutes & texts also sky sports got it for £56 a month. £30 upfront so a really nice deal. Considering I work nights it means I can stream all night long now and (try) to use the data.

I'm also doing my DAS bike test so thinking to buy a ram Mount once got my bike and use it for a sat nav also


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

well just placed my order, should come in the next few days and its not to bad a deal i ended up with.

I got the phone off contract direct through the Samsung upgrade scheme, (Galaxy note 8 dual sim) which was £90 deposit then 24 months at around £33, but if after 12 months a new handset comes up i can send it back and providing its in reasonably good condition and fully working they will take it back and trade it in clearing off the final 12 months payments and swap it for the new model and thus beginning another 24 month contract, Or if i want to keep it (bearing in mind my last note 3 i've had 6 years) i continue to pay the £33 for the remaining 12 months. 0% interest. 
As for contracts, i was previously paying £44 for my wife and I with vodafone getting 3gb data and unlimited calls an texts, but vodafone signal both at work and at home is rubbish. So after 20 years Ive changed provider to go with BT (who use EE network) offereing 2 sims each with 5gb data and unlimited calls/texts. for only £19.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got home today to find a nice little black box waiting for me.


----------

